# set classpath on Mac OS X v 10.1



## sumeetG (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi All,

I am using MAC OS X v.10.1. I am trying to run the java application. Which needed to set .jar in classpath. I searched in this forum for setting the classpath. But in vain. 

I tried with -cp option from darwin(Terminal). but it said "java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError".

What should I do to set the classpath to run my application.? Or How to set the env variable?

Also I need to set the classpath globly. I don't want to set the classpath everytime. Is there any place where I put my .jar files to run my application through clicking on icon.? 

Thanks in advance.

-Sumeet G


----------

